# What is a good price on Turkey Wings?



## thailure (Jun 3, 2010)

I saw some at the market for $1.30 each


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I think here in Denver we get them for ~$1 per pound. Each weighs probably close to a full pound or a bit more. We can get them in a 30-40 pound case from a wholesale meat distributor. Are you located near or in a large city?


----------



## thailure (Jun 3, 2010)

Im close to Los Angeles. I am just starting out at this and looking at prices. Not sure if Im going to buy meat by the case just yet. But your numbers give me a better idea. Thank you!


----------



## danesandhorses (Sep 14, 2008)

I just bought a few packs at Walmart the other day marked down to just over a dollar a pound. I always look for those sale stickers!


----------

